# 192.168.1.1



## ainsley80 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

I need help before I destroy my computer. 

Ok, basically I'm on XP home, and am already connected with a speedtouch modem to Btyahoo broadband 1Mb. Thats fine, but here is the problem.....

I want to go wireless for 2 reasons.....my xbox is in another room to my computer, which I have just purchased ' xbox live' for, and my computer is soon to be moved to another room, but I don't want to change the wiring around, so wireless is the best option.....so.......

I purchased a Linksys Wireless G ADSL Gateway (WAG54G), an ASUS WL-330g wireless access point (for the xbox) and an ASUS wireless LAN PCI adaptor (for when I move my computer). 

The problem is I can't set up my gateway.....it just won't detect my broadband account and I can't get online! It was all plugged in correctly - into the ethernet port of my computer and into the filter etc for inital setup. My sign in name and password for my account were correct......PPPoE was selected for the encapulation and the gateway automatically searches for your account....or should do! 

I ended up speaking to some guy who was blatently reading from a sheet and had no idea what I was on about.....Great customer service! 

Now before I started plugging in the gateway, I removed all the speedtouch and BT yahoo software from my computer in case of any conflicts, just in case. Since then, I've had to put it all back on just so I can get back online and seek help! 

Any info would be MOST appreciated!

Kindest regards

Ainsley.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Does the router light for internet light up?
I'm not sure if linksys has the same thing, but my Netgear router has a way that I can check the router status. Under the router status I can see if the router has obtained an IP address from the modem.

And what is plugged into the filter? Do you mean the telephone filters... because they filter the DSL out?


----------

